

JQuery's CDN is Down? - danieljurek
https://code.jquery.com/

======
getdavidhiggins
Fallback

<script type="text/javascript"
src="[http://ajax.microsoft.com/ajax/jquery/jquery-1.4.2.min.js"><...](http://ajax.microsoft.com/ajax/jquery/jquery-1.4.2.min.js"></script>)
<script type="text/javascript"> if (typeof jQuery == 'undefined') {
document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='/js/jquery-1.4.2.min.js'
type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E")); } </script>

------
0x006A
another reminder that using a third party CDN just just another point of
failure you add to your site.

------
tuananh
I think visitors might have a higher chance of having a cache jQuery from
google CDN.

------
danieljurek
Their SSL cert just expired.... How much of the internet is down right now? :P

